# We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Does anyone else want to see a group buy on slotted or slotted/drilled cadmium coated front and rear rotors for the MKIV? I sure do. 
I need new pads and rotors, but have no money to spare. I find it too costly to upgrade at the current prices that several "banner sponsors" offer for these products. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So, who would be in on a group buy? Maybe we could generate some noise and get one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

Wow, everyone likes paying high retail, huh?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

I'll jump on the band wagon on this one... but you might want to get this put on the mk4 forum..http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think getting front and rear OEM size rotors for 180 shipped would be awesome


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

i'd be down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

Bump. Anyone else want to save cash and get noticed?


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

I'd be interested.. depending on price. For 337 size, tho.


----------



## Little Red Wagon (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

So you want to buy slotted and x-drilled rotors for a car you are currently selling?








What is the point in upgrading something you don't plan on having around in the near future?


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Little Red Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Little Red Wagon* »_So you want to buy slotted and x-drilled rotors for a car you are currently selling?








What is the point in upgrading something you don't plan on having around in the near future?









Yes. I do. 
If the car doesn't sell soon, I'm going to keep it. I'm really in no need of selling it, just will if I can.
So yes, I am wanting to buy brake rotors for a car I'm trying to sell.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

Hi-
Vortex member Eternal is working on producing affordable front and rear brake kits now. They should be available later this month or the begining of next. 
His goal is to produce a quality kit that is the top price-to-performance setup on the market.








After talking to him extensivly and hearing his goals and philosiphy, I'm already in on the final product.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (rabstg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabstg* »_Hi-
Vortex member Eternal is working on producing affordable front and rear brake kits now. They should be available later this month or the begining of next. 
His goal is to produce a quality kit that is the top price-to-performance setup on the market.








After talking to him extensivly and hearing his goals and philosiphy, I'm already in on the final product.


God, I hope so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I figured ECS or some retailer would step up by now and say something. Guess not...


----------



## alx (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

Bump


----------



## DubStarVR6 (Feb 24, 2003)

Whats the price lookin like for front and rear rotors? Let me know and I'm in


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (DubStarVR6)*

depends on the price, let me know.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (SuperMonkey)*

Hey All-
I just hung up the phone with him 5 minutes a go. 
He has my brakes as the samples for measuring and the Metalsmith will be fabricating a like set of hats and carriers for me next week. 
So with that said, I hope to have new front and rear hats, rotors and caliper carriers by the end of the month. Then I will purchase the new front calipers and have new carriers fabricated to fit the calipers I choose.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (rabstg)*

We are interested in hosting a GB for MK4 rotors, does anybody want some pricing?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

sure Tom... what do have to offer and at how much is the discount?


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We are interested in hosting a GB for MK4 rotors, does anybody want some pricing?


How bout those TT rotors?


----------



## scolen2 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: (QuickGLX)*

Yea... I would only be interested in TT for the front, and stock for the rear. Brimbo 1 peace slotted would be good







I'm just sick of warping rotors after one track day.


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

Interested in some cross drilled/slotted front and rears with pads from for my mk4 vr6 jetta. 
My crappy Zimms and Mintz are not cutting it!


----------



## nc_hiker_ (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: We need a group buy for slotted cadmium coated rotors for MKIV's (Revolveu2)*

i'm in...if this ever gets going, please IM me.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

You mentioned a GB for rotors, are they going to be the two piece rotors or the heavy a$& one piece? Also is it going to be front, rear or both?
It is MY belief that most people want a two piece TT sized front and rear rotor system so they can save weight and change rotor rings as they wear out.
Eternal is working on hats that will allow the customer to choose the rotor ring he/she prefers, and the carriers to match the size rotor ring. That way a customer can choose the rotor size based on the size of their rims.
I am doing the engineering of the carriers for adding the Wilwood Midilites to my front kit. Other calipers will be usable with different carriers.
So basically it will be as simple as choosing the size rotor you want, and stating which caliper you will use. If you use stock calipers and then upgrade to after-market it will be as simple as changing the carriers when the calipers are changed.
The problem with the kits on the market now is that they are "all or nothing". None of the current kits offer upgrade paths where you can incrementally invest money as it is available. Instead it is a "buy this kit and if you don't like it, remove it all and re-invest in a whole new kit."

_Modified by rabstg at 2:36 PM 7-24-2003_


_Modified by rabstg at 2:37 PM 7-24-2003_


----------



## alx (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We are interested in hosting a GB for MK4 rotors, does anybody want some pricing?


Yes, please. TT sized, slotted.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_We are interested in hosting a GB for MK4 rotors, does anybody want some pricing?


Yeah, shoot us some prices. 
The 2-piece interchangeable rotors sound like a great idea. Would love to see some pics and here about prelim pricing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Revolveu2)*

It seems there's enough interest so let's do this GB!


----------



## vwagoneer (May 15, 2003)

I'm down. I need MkIV rotors. I have 11.3, but would like to move up to the 337 size. Do I just need new carriers?


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (vwagoneer)*

ok, this has now become a feeler thread of sorts, let me know which rotors you want, OEM replacement 11.3s, OEM Big Brake (12.3 kit) or the 13.1" Rotors, from there we can see exactly how many people there are and see what ECS can do for us.

for now i'm in for the 12.3 Rotors, but if we can get the 13.1 at a good price i might do that. so please post which you want


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (roly)*

i'm also looking for the 13.1 at a good price of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (UmbroVR6)*

So come on ECS, lets get some prices. 
Looks like people want:
1) stock front size
2) stock rear size
3) 337 Fronts
4) TT fronts
5) oversize/big brakes
So, there's what people want. Post some prices and I'm sure more people will jump on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't delay, I need rears ASAP, and I will go somewhere else, namely http://www.parts4vws.com, as _they_ give club and Vortex discounts.


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
for now i'm in for the 12.3 Rotors, but if we can get the 13.1 at a good price i might do that. so please post which you want

Ditto. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJETTAVW (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Mike Nice)*

hmm....now i want brakes....


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWJETTAVW)*

Yes, we ALL need brakes. 
*Come on ECS, give us some prices!*


----------



## PlatinumTurbo (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (Revolveu2)*

I'm in.......i need brakes too


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Revolveu2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Revolveu2* »_So come on ECS, lets get some prices. 
Looks like people want:
1) stock front size
2) stock rear size
3) 337 Fronts
4) TT fronts
5) oversize/big brakes
So, there's what people want. Post some prices and I'm sure more people will jump on this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't delay, I need rears ASAP, and I will go somewhere else, namely http://www.parts4vws.com, as _they_ give club and Vortex discounts.









we have to come to a consensus on what we want, that's why I asked people to name a specific brake kit they wanted and judging by the response, ECS will be able to give us prices.


----------



## PlatinumTurbo (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

i'm really interested in their stage 1 brake upgrade front and rear for the mkiv................but if it's too expensive then i want stock size crossdrilled for front and rear


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (PlatinumTurbo)*

OK hoping that ECS gives us great prices here's is the list i've gathered.
*Stage I Brakes* 
roly
Mike Nice
PlatinumTurbo
3wheelinWolf
*337 upgrade* 
vwagoneer
alx
scolen2



_Modified by roly at 2:25 PM 7-28-2003_


----------



## 3wheelinWolf (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_OK hoping that ECS gives us great prices here's is the list i've gathered.
*Stage I Brakes* 
roly
Mike Nice
PlatinumTurbo
*337 upgrade* 
vwagoneer
alx
scolen2


Add me to the stage 1 front and rear list.


----------



## Gjetta12 (May 31, 2000)

Interested in Slotted11.3 and a set of Mintex Red. Does this qualify ?


----------



## nc_hiker_ (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: (Gjetta12)*

i'm ready to buy the fronts:
"ECS Slotted Rotor-11.0" (280x22)-pair, Cadmium Plated"


----------



## SuperMonkey (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: (nc_hiker_)*

I'm looking to upgrade my brakes but the Stage 1's Fronts only fit 17"? and the ECS Stage 1R (rears) fit 16"?


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: (SuperMonkey)*

Count me in for some 12.3" slotted front rotors... I need these soon so hurry up and do dis! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (QuickGLX)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=956719


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (roly)*

Ok everybody-
Eternal called me back yesterday and said that he is ready for orders on the rotor hats.
So this is what they(Eternal an his partner) have to offer right now.
They are selling the rotor hats for the MK IV for $65 a piece. 
That is just the rotor hat and it has a 5 on 4” bolt pattern with an 8 on 7” ring pattern. This will fit the Audi TT, Golf and GTI for sure, and I believe it will also fit the Jetta.
Eternal said he needed a minimum of 20 hats for the first production run.

The total to set up a front and rear 2 piece rotor set would be something like this:
4 mounting hats = $130
2 front rotors = $50 - 320
+ 2 rear rotors = $150
Total = $330 – 600
Now that is 2 piece 11.5 – 12” rotors for the front AND rear of your car so you can change rotor rings as often as you change underwear(assuming you DO change underwear).
I will be doing the above upgrade and using my factory calipers until Wilwood decides to bring the Midilite to the US. To me it will be worth waiting for the fully dust shielded version. If it takes too long, then I will be using the new Forged Billet Dynalites.
Add the caliper carriers(*) and stainless hoses and you will have a kick a$# brake system. 
* Eternal and I can help with these too but they depend on the caliper you are using.
I have several sources for the rotor rings, and I’m sure there are many more places to get them.

Front discs:
1. Precision Brakes Company
http://www.precisionbrakescomp....html

2. Magnum Force Racing
http://www.magnumforceracing.c...s.htm

3. Speed Way Motors
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/...y.htm

Sizes:
Width Diameter No. of Mtg Holes Bolt Circle Hole Type Far Side I.D. Lug I.D. Weight Lbs RH / LH Part Number
1.25” 12.72” 8 7.00” .313 8.88” 6.53” 12.6 RH 160-2540
1.25” 12.72” 8 7.00” .313 8.88” 6.53” 12.6 LH 160-2541
1.38” 12.19” 8 7.00” .313 8.41” 6.53” 13.7 RH 160-2684
1.38” 12.19” 8 7.00” .313 8.41” 6.53” 13.7 LH 160-2685
1.38” 13.06” 8 7.00” .313 9.21” 6.53” 15.2 RH 160-3584
1.38” 13.06” 8 7.00” .313 9.21” 6.53” 15.2 LH 160-3585
Rear discs:
1. Precision Brakes Company 
http://www.precisionbrakescomp....html

2. Magnum Force Racing 
http://www.magnumforceracing.c...s.htm

3. Speed Way Motors 
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/...y.htm

Sizes:
Width Diameter No. of Mtg Holes Bolt Circle Hole Type Lug I.D. Solid/Drilled Weight Lbs Part Number
.35” 11.44” 8 7.00" .323 6.38” SOLID 5.5 160-0201
.35” 11.44” 8 7.00” .323 6.38” DRILLED 4.9 160-1601
.35” 11.75” 8 7.00” .323 6.38” SOLID 5.8 160-3201
.35” 11.75” 8 7.00” .323 6.36” DRILLED 5.4 160-3202
.35” 12.00” 8 7.00” .328 6.38" SOLID 6.0 160-0524
.35” 12.00” 8 7.00” .328 6.38" DRILLED 5.5 160-0525
Please remember that we are not in this to make money but rather to get GOOD brakes for a reasonable price. 2 Piece rotors should not cost a fortune and should be standard on EVERY car.


----------

